# 2014 Rogue, Liftgate struts failing



## nfinitysound (Feb 28, 2019)

So Nissan already replaced the struts/supports for the liftgate due to the recall.. in a year, the new ones have already failed again. The dealership says they won't replace them again under any warranty... Very annoyed with this... But anyway, I want to replace them myself. Anyone performed this before on rogue model year 2014 and up? I bought some that said they were my model but they were too short... 20inches was their extended length. Current ones I see are 25 inches fully extended. But I can't find the right ones for this model... I think the 20 inch ones were meant for the Nissan Rogue Sport(the smaller model). 

Please let me know if anyone has found liftgate struts that worked for them, again for model year 2014 and up. Regards.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Try rockauto.com; they have them listed, however they don't have specs posted. You might want to give them a call.


----------



## nfinitysound (Feb 28, 2019)

Thanks for the reply. So I found them on rockauto...and then I looked up the model of those struts to get dimensions/specs. They are also 20 inches extended length. I'm confident this is way too short. Maybe I'll have to just look for just generic struts 25 inches extended length. I hope how they snap on is mostly universe. Don't have much experience with this. 

liftsupportsdepot.com/sachs-sg225030-gas-charged-liftgate-lift-support/


----------



## Scaramanga (Nov 17, 2019)

Autozone calls for the same part, one for left, different part number for right. They are really easy to replace but have a kid handy to hold up the lift gate for you. Should be $50 total. Sachs makes great parts, mostly legendary clutches and pressure plates so these are likely to be of high quality and are what I would buy.


----------

